# Cloudy White Clusters on tank glass



## Fishywatcher (Jul 12, 2009)

I had these clusters a week ago and did a 20% water change and now they appeared again today. Does anyone know what this is? Will it harm fish? How do I get rid of it? Any input will help.

Thanks for the help in advance, Brian


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it possible to get a picture?


----------



## Fishywatcher (Jul 12, 2009)

I took a picture but it is not very good. the material is just to small it does not show up very well. these white patches are almost stringy, they wave back and forth with the flow from the tank circulation.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

it almost sounds like a fungus, but i cant be for certain. But I am certain there will be someone who has dealt with this before that will come along and be able to help you.


----------



## honda99si (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone have an answerr yet? I woke up this morning with the same problem I did a 20% water change yesterday never had this problem until now.


----------



## honda99si (Aug 3, 2010)




----------

